# Pakistani marrying a turkish and spouce visa for germany



## stranger_xr

Hi,


I am a Pakistani living in UK from 4 years and current status is Tier1 General. Soon I am marrying to my Turkish fiance. Problem is we are living/working in two European countries but we both are non EU, I am an IT consultant and she is a Civil Servant in Germany. 

Now we are planning to marry in Turkey in summer as weather will be great  also family celebration is another factor. After wedding one of us have to join other for sure so after lot consideration we decided to settle in German, that's mean I have to leave my job and join her.

Now I know almost all about how I can bring her here after wedding under spouse visa but as we want to settle in Germany I want to know how she can apply a spouse visa. We talked to couple of lawyers in UK and Germany but they all pulled us on different directions. To my understanding spouse visa in Germany wont be much different than UK. We both are educated so we are trying to learn all possibilities so we can avoid any complication is this matter. 

I would greatly appropriate if someone share his/her experience in this regard? or at-least suggest us any good reliable lawyer in midlands area or in north Germany.


Many thanks,
Ali


----------



## Bevdeforges

Your best bet is to check with the German consulate/embassy in the UK. Embassy of the Federal Republic of Germany London - Visa 

Their website doesn't address the issue of visas for the spouse of someone living and working in Germany from outside the EU, but it should get you started. They mention "residence permits" which is probably what you need, but there is also a phone you can call during specific hours to ask questions.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## kliebetanz

Since both of you are non-EU, she needs to prove that she would make enough money to be able to take care of both of you, if needed, You need to have some simple German (Goethe Institute level A1 German language certificate), and since she is working you probably can be covered by her health insurance (health insurance coverage is also a requirement), as well as proof of appropriate accomodation.
This is it in a nut-shell. If she were a German citizen the income would NOT play a role....(though all the other things still would)
A very excellent source of informtion is the following messaging board:
Auslnderrecht-Portal von Praktikern
in German


----------

